# Resources re neonatal withdrawal



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi fellow FFs ;-)

I posted this on the prospective board but wondered if anyone who is now a parent may be able to help??

Can anyone point me to a good resource or pm their experience of the below. We are progressing with a LO where there has been high drug use/withdrawal etc so have an early meeting with their doc. Anyone got medical Qs or references ie percentile charts, drug levels?
Or even does anyone mind sharing their personal experience (privately of course) where you know of Los where this was their early start and what their worst case prognosis was/is.

For us it's trying to determine what that worst case is - in my head it's quite extreme but SW thinks it is extreme but can't really tell me what is more likely worst case if that makes sense??

Thanks for reading G x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

this book is a good one
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Children-Exposed-Parental-Substance-Misuse/dp/1903699274/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1353957578&sr=8-1-fkmr1

sorry to be brief, just dashing out!
kj x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks Kemjay - I have this one too. I just found it very general and vague. This is what I've been struggling to get the true worst case. 
Thanks v much for your info and thoughts
G x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi,


We are experiencing this, although its difficult to tease apart what has been caused by neglect and exposure to chaos, or the exposure to drug. Having said that, once you adopt a child, you love them for who they are ....warts and all. It sounds a bit cliche but its very true.....I worry about all 3 of mine, but they all have different concerns. But speaking to parents of birth kids, with none of these issues, they worry just as much. 


I guess what im trying to say is dont let the idea of potential problems hold you back.....you could end up with a 'perfect' child, but you'll still worry just as much.


XruthXruth


----------



## thespouses (Jan 5, 2006)

You also need to know which drug(s) it was - they are all a bit different.


----------

